
Texts — Edit in Rich Text, store in Plain Text with Markdown - dbh937
http://www.texts.io/
======
Shank
I'm not sure I understand the pricing model. The front page has download
links, but a purchase link exists at the top. Clicking it asks for some more
information to get a free licence.

Any idea what's up?

~~~
rkwz
Maybe it's a limited time free offer to aquire more users.

